# Mike Hall acknowledged on SPOTY last night.



## Gez73 (18 Dec 2017)

Sorry if this has been mentioned elsewhere. In the roll call of sports personalities lost to us over the last year Mike Hall got a well deserved mention on the Sports Personality Of The Year. Just a photo alongside two other photos of cycling related people but a nice touch I thought. Made me remember reading the news on the morning of the tragic incident. G


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2017)

I just turned over to the program when his picture popped up. Nice to see.


----------

